# crazy looking lizard



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay I'm no pro, but I saw this lizard acouple of days ago in my backyard. I thought for sure he would be dead soon, but today I got to see him again. This time he was eating something, so I guess he just looks funny.
He looks like a corkscrew or something.








What do you think?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Is that for real or are you pulling our leg? That's peculiar alright.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a "screwy" looking lizard, alright...Rich


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Strange*

That is a strange lizard! Pretty cool shot.
SH


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not lying that dang thing is living in my back yard. No I don't live near a power plant. LOL

I have some shots at diff angles he is screwed all the way up to his neck.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

How bizarre! Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

heeezzz crooked thats all!!!!! poor little fella!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sunning himself on corrugated iron?

very odd looking little lizard.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I think he's just deformed. Looks like a anole to me.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Scoliosis can be an ugly thing.....


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

SSMike said:


> Scoliosis can be an ugly thing.....


lol 

Wow! I'd love to see a closer shot of this guy!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe he ate something that started spinning and got him all wound up.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

he's kinda' kinky. i wonder if he gets many dates from the girl lizards?


----------

